# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.06.06 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.06.06 is out!*    *Android ADB Tab:*  1. Added World’s first *Direct unlock / Get unlock codes / Repair IMEI* features  for:  *♦ MegaFon Login SP-A1* *♦ Yuke A730*   Follow the instructions الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to service these smartphones. 
Other Android smartphones on *Broadcom bcm21654* processor are potentially supported.  2. The following models have been added to the list of supported devices:  *♦ Azumi A35s* (MT65xx) *♦ Bitel B8502, B8505, B8407* (MT65XX) *♦ ZTE V815w* (MT6572)   *MTK Tab:*  The following models have been added to the list of supported:    *♦ Avvio 510* (MT6260) *♦ Beeline A106* (MT6260) *♦ Virgin VM585* (MT6260)    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

